# Bonbuck's Newbie Closet Grow



## bonbuck (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey all .. i just joined this forum .. im now 5 days into my grow and keeping a journal i think my be a good idea so ill do a little Catch-up .. I am a newbie to growing. and have been doing LOTS of research on many sites across the internet on tips and tricks from growing the best of the Sicky Icky Icky .. haha 


Heres the Equipment i am using:

1 Eye Hortilux LU 400S/HTL/EN 400 Watt Enhanced Spectrum HPS Bulb
1 S51 Supernova*1 400 Watt Ballast With Reflector Kit.
1 Standard Ocillating Fan
1 Standard Compact Flouro Lamp
1 1000 Watt Rated Timer
1 Digital Thermometer (Used for Measuring the CPU Temperature on a computer) .. 

My Grow Room is my bedroom closet its small and theres no ventillation.. im gonna have to figure something out..


For a pot im using a cut off 2 Litre Coke Bottle
and for soil im using Scotts Miracle Gro Potting Mix

I recieved about 15 Seeds from a buddy of mine.. apparently they are "All Female" Seeds and the strain is unknown 

I germinated the seeds using the Paper Towel Method and was successful after 3 Days. keeping them in a dark Warm Place

Day 1: Planted the Seeds about 1/2 Inch in the soil and turned on the lights for the first time.. (Im keeping them on for 24 Hrs a day during the vegetative period)

Day 2: Nothing has happened... 

Day 3: The plant has surfaced with 2 little leaves.. it is about 1/4 of an inch above the surface of the soil.. 

Day 4: The plant as doubled in size.. there are 2 more leaves growing inbetween the original 2.. i also noticed that the original 2 have gone yellow around the edges.. i think this is a heat issue .. this lamp is way too hot for this small room..(At times it reaches over 100 (f)  Tonight im going to start using the Compact Flouro Light instead

Day 5: Once again the plant has doubled in size.. the new leaves are coming in Full and green.. its about 3/4 inches high with 4 leaves.. the stem i have noticed is thicker than most of the ones that ive seen on other grow forums ..and has small white hairs growing from it .. i think this is a good sign though (must be healthy) .. 

Day 6 (Present) .. Ive decided to use the Compact Flouro Light during the night when i sleep with the door closed  and use the HPS light during the day and keep my closet door open .. i keep the fan going on low speed 24 hrs a day..  the temperature looks good (around 84 (f) ) Im going to get a digital camera within the next week or so to start taking pictures.

If you have any Comments or Suggestions all are greatly appreciated .. 
thanks in advance

Bonbuck aka Mr. Anonymous


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

Plants are looking very healthy I have another set of leaves now coming in and are growing VERY quickly .. I gave them water again today .. the soil was completly dry ..   still workin on getting that digital camera ..


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 24, 2005)

So im still alternating between the HPS lamp and the Compact Flouro ..  ive noticed that it seems to do most of its growing under the Compact Flouro right now . so i think im gonna try keeping it on that only for the next few days .. 


maybe the heat from the HPS is stunting its growth ..   

I had it on the compact flouro for most of today  and the leaves have almost doubled in size ..   looks very nice .. Vibrant Green ..  ive also noticed that the 2 original leaves (The ones that used to be the seed seem to be shriveling up .. is this normal ??  i would think so anyway .. the other leaves are doing Excellent .. 

i cant wait to see my first 5 Leafer ..


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 27, 2005)

So its been a couple days since my last entry ...   ive had the plant constantly under the Compact Flouro ..  and the plant is really growing fast now ... 


i have 12 leaves on it now .. and i have a pic for yall now .... sorry its blurry i took it with my camera phone.. still workin on gettin a digital camera .. 

PEACE! 
P/s The 3 images posted are  

a couple days after planting

and then the other two are within the past 3 days .


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 6, 2005)

Havent really been keepin up with this thing .. so i thaught id add a pic i took with my cell phone . 


The strain is called Crinkle  i have 2 growing . this is the bigger of the 2


----------



## Max (Sep 7, 2005)

Lookin' good, after only ~10 days of growth!  Wow.  Looks like you burned one of the leaves there, maybe?  

Is there any way you can get some more blue spectrum on her?  Although she looks great to me, maybe you could get those nodes a little tighter before she gets much taller?

Anyhow, I would say you are doing an A-1 job.  Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah it looks great to me. Keep it up.


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Max . thanks for the Info . . i took your advice today and moved them out of my closet and got my 400 Watt HPS on them .. i have them in a large room now with a fan goin on them where temperature is no longer an issue ..  i put both plants under it here is a pic of my new grow setup


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 9, 2005)

I transplanted today  .   used a nice big pot     i figured that it was a good time due to the fact that the roots have completly taken over the 2 litre bottle that they were origionally planted in ..  when i pulled it out of the plastic the roots held all the soil togeather . so i put some rocks at the bottom of the pot and filled the rest with fresh soil . then dug a hole in the middle to fit the origional root system in . and then covered it up in new soil . here are some pics 

i also added a picture of one of my other plants .. this one was planted at the same time but came up almost a week and a half later .. this one seems sick or something .. not very full at all ..  anyone have any suggestions or anything as to what i can do with this plant??


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell me when a good time to take clones is? .. or should i even bother considering that this is my first grow


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 11, 2005)

I decided to add a couple more pics so you guys can see the progress

Both of these plants were planted at the same time. . had the same light and everything .. im wondering if they are differant strains or if its a sick plant or what... what do you think??

btw . .the large one is getting close to a foot high now .. id say its around 10 inches ...


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 11, 2005)

It looks like you have 2 diffrent pot sizes...you should plant the weak one into a big pot like the ther plant..


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 11, 2005)

I just transplanted the larger one to the bigger pot the other day .. it was in the same size pot as the smaller one .. i wait until the soil is completly root bound before i transplant .. the small one isnt ready yet


----------



## Max (Sep 12, 2005)

Bonbuck - 

Why not start the sprout in a larger pot?  Is there a reason why you might not wanna do that?


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2005)

> Can anyone tell me when a good time to take clones is?


..
IMHO, the "best" time, is when the donor is very healthy and well watered, in veg of course, and anytime after you have branches(cut sites) at least 6" long.



> should i even bother considering that this is my first grow


...as my Daddy used to say, "You ain't gonna' learn any younger"


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 29, 2005)

BUMMER!!!!!!


my big plant is a Male.  

killed it today . is there any use for me to keep this plant around? 
other one is growing very nicely  and is female .. startin to Stink


----------



## skunk (Dec 5, 2005)

may i ask how could you distinguish m/f this early in veg stage .


----------

